# Why America isn't the greatest country in the world anymore



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

I watched this video strictly with the intent of finding fault with it, but I've got nothing.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This has been around a while. There are a couple of old threads that discuss this video.


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

Only one flaw.
The argument that we have stumbled doesn't make the rest of the world less crappy.
I still can't think of a place I'd rather be. Everywhere else is still less free and/or less developed.

It's like a Bernie Sanders complaining about extremely high income inequality. Well, Ethiopia, Somalia, and Pakistan are some of the most income equal nations in the world Bernie. Equally crappy for everyone.
Ask people from our poorest quintile if they would rather live in the richest quintile of Ethopia. Then tell me if income inequality means anything.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Who took our place??


----------



## THEGIMP (Sep 28, 2015)

Who cares the rest of the world sucks worse than us, it still don't make it right.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> This has been around a while. There are a couple of old threads that discuss this video.


True, but it's good to see again once and awhile.

But I will never leave this once great republic. The only way I won't be an American is if Texas finally decides to secede.


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

Don't get me wrong. America will always be home and I'd rather stay and help make it great again than run away. However, there are plenty of countries out there that surpass us in key areas (ex. low crime, better wages, greater quality of living, better education, etc.). A quick web search and you'll see what I mean.

Here's one: https://www.quora.com/Which-is-a-better-place-to-live-Switzerland-or-the-USA

My point is that we need to start thinking outside of the box. For example, I've heard the complaints about the Affordable Care Act. Without debating it, it's difficult to argue against the merits of providing inexpensive or free health care for every American. Instead of worrying about doing away with it, we need to focus on perfecting it like every other industrialized nation in the world. Education is another problem for us. We spend more time discussing a rogue cop dragging a little girl across a classroom than trying to figure out how so many countries educate their citizens better than us.


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Who took our place??


United States Now Rated 16 in the Best Places to Live Survey - WTF RLY REPORT


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

Suntzu said:


> Only one flaw.
> Everywhere else is still less free and/or less developed.


I travel abroad quite often and this couldn't be further from the truth. I suspect that you may be thinking of third world countries and not the rest of the industrialized nations.

United States Drops In Freedom Ranking | The Daily Caller

5 Best Countries to Escape America's Decline

This part of it will make you think, "In 2010, Uruguay became the first nation in Latin America to test hemp cultivation, while no drugs are illegal for personal consumption."


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Who took our place??


Chipper, we undid ourselves; have you considered the average American, have you looked at the product? The average American is uncouth and seemingly proud to be a loudmouth.
We are not the greatest nation anymore, we have been normalized, and have become like all the others. Germans were noticeably boorish when I was there in 1975, and America has become that way to me. 
Just another bunch of louts, who have let greatness slip away, or killed it off.
Uncouth | Define Uncouth at Dictionary.com


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

NOTE: 
It is my personal belief that America was killed off, intentionally; and it was a leftist purge of Christianity, that did the most damage.
Education and learning followed as a needed item to change and purge. Look at the number of men who are 20 years old, and can't read a map, or who refuse to own a hardback dictionary. 
A catastrophe has overtaken America, and it was not an accident. It was Lenin and Stalin speaking from the grave; and it was Mao doing the same thing.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jdjones3109 said:


> Don't get me wrong. America will always be home and I'd rather stay and help make it great again than run away. However, there are plenty of countries out there that surpass us in key areas (ex. low crime, better wages, greater quality of living, better education, etc.). A quick web search and you'll see what I mean.
> 
> Here's one: https://www.quora.com/Which-is-a-better-place-to-live-Switzerland-or-the-USA
> 
> My point is that we need to start thinking outside of the box. For example, I've heard the complaints about the Affordable Care Act. Without debating it, it's difficult to argue against the merits of providing inexpensive or free health care for every American. Instead of worrying about doing away with it, we need to focus on perfecting it like every other industrialized nation in the world. Education is another problem for us. We spend more time discussing a rogue cop dragging a little girl across a classroom than trying to figure out how so many countries educate their citizens better than us.


Perfecting ObamaCare? It wasn't created to be perfect or perfected, and it wasn't created to provide inexpensive healthcare. As a matter of fact, it now costs more for people to have healthcare.

Rogue cop dragging a girl across the floor? There are a few problems with today's education system, and one of the problems is that officers are needed in the schools because of disruptive, rogue students like the one to which you refer. How is it that we didn't have cops in my schools when I was a kid, yet they are now required? Tell me, why is it that children never, ever thought of behaving as that self-centered, disrespectful kid did? What do you think is the difference?

A better education is not the goal, nowadays. Indoctrination is. Therefore, why talk about bettering yet another program when that program's goal is not what you think?

I suggest you think outside of the box, first. As long as you are in that box, you won't be able to understand what I am saying. Until you do, you'll continue to think as they want you to think and speak as they want you to speak.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

I asked in another thread, Edited by Denton


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

GasholeWillie said:


> I asked in another thread, Edited by Denton


And, I also deleted it. Go back and notice. Simmer down. Feel free to attack when you see me do so, but not a post before.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Denton said:


> And, I also deleted it. Go back and notice. Simmer down. Feel free to attack when you see me do so, but not a post before.


Oh well, censored again, add another one to the ignore pile.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

GasholeWillie said:


> Oh well, censored again, add another one to the ignore pile.


Brilliant. One PM warning that was ignored and that kind of response on the board? Just brilliant.

Ten days to decide if you like it here.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Denton said:


> Perfecting ObamaCare? It wasn't created to be perfect or perfected, and it wasn't created to provide inexpensive healthcare. As a matter of fact, it now costs more for people to have healthcare.
> 
> Rogue cop dragging a girl across the floor? There are a few problems with today's education system, and one of the problems is that officers are needed in the schools because of disruptive, rogue students like the one to which you refer. How is it that we didn't have cops in my schools when I was a kid, yet they are now required? Tell me, why is it that children never, ever thought of behaving as that self-centered, disrespectful kid did? What do you think is the difference?
> 
> ...



Denton,
You are an intelligent man who thinks deeply, and I could not have said it better myself, bravissimo! And--IMHO--The cop was not rogue, he did what had to be done.
And now he should sue to get his job back, plus remunerations: that is, he ought to sue the Hell outa them! The school system has imputed that he is a goon and there is damage to his character, because of it: and so has the PD that he worked for.

PS: To anyone reading this--the case is winnable by the cop--it is a slam dunk. And the stupid Feds are going to come up empty on a civil rights charge too.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> Denton,
> You are an intelligent man who thinks deeply and I could not have said it better myself. Bravissimo!


Thank you, sir, though I do not believe you couldn't say it better.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jdjones3109 said:


> ...Education is another problem for us. We spend more time discussing a rogue cop dragging a little girl across a classroom than trying to figure out how so many countries educate their citizens better than us.


I'll not even attempt to address your insane comments about the Affordable Care Act. It is neither about affordability nor care...

But your comment about the Education system proves exactly how FUBAR it is. If you do just a smidgen of research you'll find out that no other country has spent more of its citizenry's money and time related to Government Controlled education than the Great US of A.

You see, therein lies the problem.

"Come again Slip. What you be talkin' 'bout?

Well, for starters, like the "ACA", "Education" in the United States of America is simply about Government Control and has nothing to do with education.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jdjones3109 said:


> ...We spend more time discussing a rogue cop dragging a little girl across a classroom....


And as far as your comment above, well your indoctrination is showing.

"C'mon Slippy, stop being so mean! Why you pickin' on JD?"

Well for one, the sheer fact that JD used the term "rogue" on the cop rather than the girl. Before government control got out of hand, the term "rogue" would have been used to define the girl, and accurately so.

Lesson over, pay at the window on the way out. Thanks.

Professor Slippy


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

Prior to the Hart-Cellar Immigration Act of 1965, we may have been imperfect, but the United States was still 90% the same people who had founded it, and whom the Founding Fathers intended through the Naturalization Act of 1790, the first definition of citizenship, to be the progeny they intended to secure the blessings of liberty for. Now, we have two possible futures; breakup and Balkanization, or Idiocracy. Choose.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Name me one country that offers the same amount of opportunities and freedoms as the United States... 

Stop cherry picking little crap things from 25 countries


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> Name me one country that offers the same amount of opportunities and freedoms as the United States...
> 
> Stop cherry picking little crap things from 25 countries


Sweden:
Sweden?s billionaires: They have more per capita than the United States.

Suck on it! Socialism rules


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Sweden:
> Sweden?s billionaires: They have more per capita than the United States.
> 
> Suck on it! Socialism rules


So you socialist pig..... you disappear for a month and this is your Hi Guys Missed You A Lot Greeting? ^^^^^^^^^^^

My friends here will show no mercy on your poor soul.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> So you socialist pig..... you disappear for a month and this is your Hi Guys Missed You A Lot Greeting? ^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> My friends here will shoe no mercy on your poor soul.


dont like pigs? Guess you are muslim then?

Im an atheist, my soul can take it 

been gone for a month.. yeah might be correct more or less, some people do have to work from time to time, even in sweden. But we do work a lot less than you guys, and we get a lot more payed time off  And it is easier to get rich in sweden than in the states if you are born without a fortune


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Me A Muslim? - Read my posts.

Your An Atheist? - What you believe doesn't change reality or God. He doesn't need your acknowledgement to exist.

Gone a Month? - Seriously welcome back, we might need someone to abuse from time to time.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Me A Muslim? - Read my posts.
> 
> Your An Atheist? - What you believe doesn't change reality or God. He doesn't need your acknowledgement to exist.
> 
> Gone a Month? - Seriously welcome back, we might need someone to abuse from time to time.


Nah, did not think you were an muslim 

And regards to god, well yes, if he is around he is prefectly fine without me or my approval,

Thanks


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

And I do think we are in many regards way more captialistic then you guys. Take internet for exampel, I live in a townhouse, some months ago we got fiber in here, so my internetconnections is great. I could choose between 30 diffrent internetproviders, most of them also offerd "cabeltv" (routed throu the intenet). But that did not matter to me (us, I have a wife & kids) since we got rid of the TV in 2008 (good riddance). 

Or has I misunderstod that in the US, the cablecompanies has local monoplies? It sounds kind of strange.

I choose 100/100 mbs speed and pays around 42 dollars per month. dont have a clue what you pay in the states.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

jdjones3109 said:


> I watched this video strictly with the intent of finding fault with it, but I've got nothing.


It's a left leaning hollywood Mumbo-Jumbo. The US Constitution is the best in the world. Other countries have freedom but it is limited.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

6811 said:


> It's a left leaning hollywood Mumbo-Jumbo. The US Constitution is the best in the world. Other countries have freedom but it is limited.


Can you specify in what ways you are more free than for example swedes, or germans? And why is your constitution the best? Sometimes it seems to me that you more repeat a mantra you have been thought and dont really know to much about other nations and ther constitutions. But that is more a hunch from my side.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Can you specify in what ways you are more free than for example swedes, or germans? And why is your constitution the best? Sometimes it seems to me that you more repeat a mantra you have been thought and dont really know to much about other nations and ther constitutions. But that is more a hunch from my side.


Your hunch is wrong. For a person who is born and raised in a country led by a dictator and had to fight a revolution, I speak based on experience. To be able to understand freedom, you need to learn what is said in the declaration of independence and the bill of rights. Also try living in the US to get a feel for the things we could do in this country that are not allowed in Germany.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Can you specify in what ways you are more free than for example swedes, or germans? And why is your constitution the best? Sometimes it seems to me that you more repeat a mantra you have been thought and dont really know to much about other nations and ther constitutions. But that is more a hunch from my side.


Swedishsocialist my good friend, welcome back!

You know I'd explain it to you but you "townhome/socialist" dwellers probably wouldn't understand. :smug:

Seriously, welcome back! Watcha been up to?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

In what ways you ask? We have 2A. Sweden or Germany has licensing and all kinds of regulations that hinder freedom of choice and gun ownership. In sweden and germany you need to join a shooting or hunting club for a long period of time to be able to own a gun. What if I don't want to join a club? See the difference...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

These bull #£%& topics come up from time to time "who is the best country in the world" BS BS

Find me a perfect country with no issues... Come on try it, there isn't one!!! 

Reminds me of high school "this is the best high school in the world" when I went to 2 that were better

This crap is a crock... To feed the sheep... Your world is greater than a flag, or a boarder, its you, your family and your friends, that makes your life worth living, not what country or spot team or state is the greatest (GO THE BLACKS!!) 

But if you really want to know what the best country in the world is? Its the country where you and yours call home, it is you're responsibility to improve your quality of life, and in doing so improves your world, and what you see pit of your eyes... The USA may not be the greatest for some, same as Australia, new Zealand, uk, Russia, china... Or any other country you can think of, but its your home, and that makes it great...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> These bull #£%& topics come up from time to time "who is the best country in the world" BS BS
> 
> Find me a perfect country with no issues... Come on try it, there isn't one!!!
> 
> ...


Very true, Mate!
(Damn, Pheniox is not only extremely like-able, he has moments of brilliance too!):encouragement:


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> These bull #£%& topics come up from time to time "who is the best country in the world" BS BS
> 
> Find me a perfect country with no issues... Come on try it, there isn't one!!!
> 
> ...


You were doing very well until you mentioned china. Sorry mate, china sucks.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

6811 said:


> You were doing very well until you mentioned china. Sorry mate, china sucks.


Well of you don't live there and your family isn't there, what dose it matter??


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

pheniox17 said:


> These bull #£%& topics come up from time to time "who is the best country in the world" BS BS
> 
> Find me a perfect country with no issues... Come on try it, there isn't one!!!
> 
> ...


hear hear, but this more noble approach is something else enterly than stating "(insert country)" is the worlds best country" unless there is one specific detail that settles that, for exampel, Russia is the worlds largest country by far, that do not in most peoples eyes make it No1 but it might dillude some Russians thinking they are no1, because they control most landmass.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> And I do think we are in many regards way more captialistic then you guys. Take internet for exampel, I live in a townhouse, some months ago we got fiber in here, so my internetconnections is great. I could choose between 30 diffrent internetproviders, most of them also offerd "cabeltv" (routed throu the intenet). But that did not matter to me (us, I have a wife & kids) since we got rid of the TV in 2008 (good riddance).
> 
> Or has I misunderstod that in the US, the cablecompanies has local monoplies? It sounds kind of strange.
> 
> I choose 100/100 mbs speed and pays around 42 dollars per month. dont have a clue what you pay in the states.


You don't have a clue........period.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> You don't have a clue........period.


did I understand you right that you stoped writing because you are on your period?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Not worth the time Swed........not worth the time at all.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

pheniox17 said:


> These bull #£%& topics come up from time to time "who is the best country in the world" BS BS
> 
> Find me a perfect country with no issues... Come on try it, there isn't one!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Phoenix. Awesome statement.


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

I didn't mean to turn this thread into another discussion about that rogue cop. After all, I realize that there are people out there who don't have a problem with an adult "man" manhandling a female child. And I know that there are people out there who are more interested in defending his type rather than the child he assaulted. Unfortunately, we have a lot of guys who beat and degrade women running around calling themselves "men," so it only makes sense that some of them would become police officers. It's a shame, but a reality nonetheless.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jdjones3109 said:


> I didn't mean to turn this thread into another discussion about that rogue cop. After all, I realize that there are people out there who don't have a problem with an adult "man" manhandling a female child. And I know that there are people out there who are more interested in defending his type rather than the child he assaulted. Unfortunately, we have a lot of guys who beat and degrade women running around calling themselves "men," so it only makes sense that some of them would become police officers. It's a shame, but a reality nonetheless.


So who are you referring to JD?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I thought we were abusing Swede? Cop?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Sweden:
> Sweden?s billionaires: They have more per capita than the United States.
> 
> Suck on it! Socialism rules


Do you understand what MORE PER CAPITA means????

it means per person...

since sweden has a population of about 12000 not counting bears and reindeer - it would only take about 3 billionaires..there are actually 14 billionaires in sweden....7 of them belong to the swedish bikini team, 6 are welfare cheats the other is Stefan Persson

of course our billionaires have more billions...No single Swede comes close to the epic wealth of a Bill Gates or a Warren Buffett.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

jdjones3109 said:


> I didn't mean to turn this thread into another discussion about that rogue cop. After all, I realize that there are people out there who don't have a problem with an adult "man" manhandling a female child. And I know that there are people out there who are more interested in defending his type rather than the child he assaulted. Unfortunately, we have a lot of guys who beat and degrade women running around calling themselves "men," so it only makes sense that some of them would become police officers. It's a shame, but a reality nonetheless.


so whats your point? be more specific. you dont like cops because they beat women and children and they assault and kill people for no reason what so ever, what? black lives matter/ kill all police? what are you trying to say? so what kind of good info do you have about that school cop, did he just walk in the classroom and picked on the poor girl and started tossing her around? what happened?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

JD

Every day there are multiple cases where a student assaults a teacher or another student at a school, often resulting in physical damage to the victim and to property which costs taxpayers money. 

Removing one's head from one's arse is always a good thing. 

Thanks


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Phoenix made an awesome reply. The only thing I can say is try living somewhere else for a while. I lived in Purvis Mississippi for just over a year. Racism was rampant on both sides of the race card and it was a really crappy time for me. 

Thing is, no matter where you live, your mentality is acclimatized to that place to make you a 'winner' and others losers. Every country has crime, poverty, waste, destruction, pain and suffering. Some countries cause that for other countries, under some bs role call to get its citizenry to support it. 

I think America is great producing people like the late great George Carlin. And Kennedy. And a few others. 

It matters not what the name of the boarder is you were born in. All that kife is man made. All that crap is fiction we make a choice to believe. It matters only where you go, on the many levels of this life that there are to travel.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TacticalCanuck said:


> ...I lived in Purvis Mississippi for just over a year. Racism was rampant on both sides of the race card and it was a really crappy time for me....


I gotta ask...what in the hell were you doing in Purvis, MS?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> JD
> 
> Every day there are multiple cases where a student assaults a teacher or another student at a school, often resulting in physical damage to the victim and to property which costs taxpayers money.
> 
> ...


I reported this POST... using fact is an abuse


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I gotta ask...what in the hell were you doing in Purvis, MS?


Marriage!

It didn't last. The man my mother married lived in Purvis and worked in a nursing home. Turns out he was a molester of young kids. And the defenceless elderly in the nursing home. A disgusting twisted man. I was in grade 6. So it's a bit back now, about 25 years or so. But the damage was done. If ever I saw him again I'd be doing 25 to life.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

I just going to say , I blame Obamacare not sure why but i just wanted to say it


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I have lived overseas for many years in my young life. The place where I grew up was beautiful and very safe. You do not hear much in the news of European countries as they are heavily censored to keep peace and happiness in tact. The invisible force field ripples sometimes and you get a glimpse of the truth. A flicker... 

Places I have been for extended periods of time and revisited multiple times are Ireland, England, Wales, Netherlands, Germany, Denmark, Czech Republic, Austria, Greece, Turkey, Spain, France, Switzerland, Italy, Belgium, Canada. None of them compare to the greatness of America. 

When people think of France they think of Paris and the Eiffel Tower. However, they have never set foot in the sketchy areas. The heavily Islamic areas are dangerous areas of Paris. 

I still have hope for America to wake up and lead the world again.


----------

